# Nikkormat FT N - matchstick meter accuracy



## Tee (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi folks- 
I recently purchased a 1967 Nikkormat FT N camera. I love it. It "feels" like a camera compared to my FM-10. I haven't had a chance to get any film developed so I was wondering how accurate the built in matchstick style metering is. I'm using the Sigma 28mm 2.8 mini-wide lens on it.  Does anyone have any experience using this camera? Thanks!


----------



## timor (Aug 4, 2012)

To talk about build in light meter accuracy you would have to first ensure accuracy of the shutter. In this body it is mechanical, powered by spring. After so many years a spring may get weaker or outright weak, if someone in the past stored the camera with cocked shutter for long period of time. After ensuring the accuracy of the shutter, the light meter could be judged. If you don't do that, set the exposure according to camera's light meter and after first film you will know if you need to make corrections. Usually using ISO settings.


----------



## compur (Aug 4, 2012)

Your Nikkormat's meter was designed for a 1.3 volt mercury battery which is no longer available in the USA. There are 1.5 volt replacement batteries available but the voltage difference will affect the meter's accuracy somewhat. This is a common situation with many vintage cameras. There are some solutions such as using the Wein Cell or an MR-9 Battery Adapter.

The shutter is a Copal Square type, one of the most reliable focal plane shutters ever made but, in the end, only testing the camera will tell you how accurate the shutter/meter combination is. However those old Nikkormats were built like tanks and if everything seems to work then chances are it's fine.

BTW, it's a Match Needle meter, not a matchstick.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 4, 2012)

I used a pair of Nikkormat FTNs (one was actually a Nikomat FTN - the Japanese market version) for many years, starting in the early 70s. They are excellent cameras - they even have some advantages over the Nikon F, though they aren't as versatile.

The main problem I found with the meter as they got older is that the variable resistor that mimics the effect of the shutter speed in the meter circuit becomes imprecise - ie it can give different readings for the same shutter speed. It's easy to see if you have the problem - the meter needle will swing about erratically and a slight movement of the shutter speed ring will cause more movement of the needle than it should. When you are used to the meter behaviour when new and operating properly it is easier to know when it is not operating properly. It's likely to be caused by the deterioration of the carbon track used in the variable resistor. Replacements are still available - I've seen them on eBay. The problem with the resistor does not affect the shutter speed itself, only the metering system.

When working properly the meters are about as accurate and precise as you could expect them to be. They are 'bridge' meters - ie they detect circuit imbalance, so they are not as sensitive to battery voltage variations as other types of meter. They aren't match needle meters - as you know you center a needle between two prongs (or over a circle, in the case of the extra meter on the top plate). That signifies that the two sides of the circuit are in balance.


----------



## Tee (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the great replies and detailed information. I really appreciate all the help you all provide in this section of the site.  I'm finding film fascinating, and harder yet very enjoyable. I have a light meter that I'll use when I can and match that to what my camera says.  And I appreciate the clarification of match needle. Saves me some embarrassment in the long run. Lol.


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 4, 2012)

You just got on my Christmas card list! 
I have one in my bag with my four F2 bodys. I haven't used it in years but I loved it before I got the F2's. Now it just brings a smile to my face when I look at it and think of the memorys. You're right.. It just FEELS like a camera should.
Use your handheld and a gray card for your comparison. The metering angle may give you different readings if you simply meter a scene.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 4, 2012)

Just to clarify 'match needle' is usually used to describe meters for which you match two needles - one needle is mechanically coupled to the exposure system (ISO and shutter speed or aperture) and the other is showing the current through the photoresistor. With the Nikkormat's centre needle system the ISO and shutter speed are converted to electrical resistances and then compared to the resistance of the meter cell by balancing the circuit. (The aperture effect can actually be a small aperture in front of the meter cell, coupled to the setting on the lens via the aperture prongs, for example).

You don't need a grey card to compare your meters. Any evenly-lit, evenly-toned, close-to-neutral surface will do, if it is large enough to fill the meter's acceptance angle and to fill the camera frame without either casting a shadow on the metered surface. A large sheet of white paper is perfect - better than a small grey card.


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 4, 2012)

_"You don't need a grey card to compare your meters. Any evenly-lit, evenly-toned, close-to-neutral surface will do, if it is large enough to fill the meter's acceptance angle and to fill the camera frame without either casting a shadow on the metered surface. A large sheet of white paper is perfect - better than a small grey card."

_Agreed


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 14, 2012)

compur said:


> Your Nikkormat's meter was designed for a 1.3 volt mercury battery which is no longer available in the USA. There are 1.5 volt replacement batteries available but the voltage difference will affect the meter's accuracy somewhat. This is a common situation with many vintage cameras. There are some solutions such as using the Wein Cell or an MR-9 Battery Adapter.
> 
> The shutter is a Copal Square type, one of the most reliable focal plane shutters ever made but, in the end, only testing the camera will tell you how accurate the shutter/meter combination is. However those old Nikkormats were built like tanks and if everything seems to work then chances are it's fine.
> 
> BTW, it's a Match Needle meter, not a matchstick.



*Not True* at all the *1.35 Volt EXP 625 Camera battery* is still made and offered in the US by *Interstate*. 

Here is a link for all the fine folks who own vintage cameras like Nikkormats. 

Interstate EXP 625 Camera Battery 

I would buy 2 or three as these things last for years and years as the only thing they power is the meter in older cameras any way. If they are every discontinued you will have a spare or three.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 14, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> _"You don't need a grey card to compare your meters. Any evenly-lit, evenly-toned, close-to-neutral surface will do, if it is large enough to fill the meter's acceptance angle and to fill the camera frame without either casting a shadow on the metered surface. A large sheet of white paper is perfect - better than a small grey card."
> 
> _Agreed




This is still the method I use with my old Weston light meter.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 14, 2012)

SamSpade1941 said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > Your Nikkormat's meter was designed for a 1.3 volt mercury battery which is no longer available in the USA. There are 1.5 volt replacement batteries available but the voltage difference will affect the meter's accuracy somewhat. This is a common situation with many vintage cameras. There are some solutions such as using the Wein Cell or an MR-9 Battery Adapter.
> ...



What Compur wrote is true. That Interstate cell looks to be exactly the same as the zinc air cell from Wein that Compur mentioned, only much more expensive. Here is a three-pack (link) for the same price as one from Interstate. As Compur says, the mercury cell is no longer available in the USA.

The problem with the zinc air cells is that once you have activated them they have a limited lifespan.

Best,
Helen

PS Did you get the right quote for the meter comparison technique?


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 14, 2012)

Helen B said:


> SamSpade1941 said:
> 
> 
> > compur said:
> ...



Helen there is a reason B&H is selling three of those Wein cells for the price of one Interstate cell. I would rather have the Interstate battery, I also understand that the zinc air cell has a limited life all batteries do. It is just that the zinc air cell is shorter than the mercury, however if you compare the one Compur linked and the Interstate I linked you will see a difference in how long they last. 

Cheers.


----------

